# lottery in progress



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Website says the ND pronghorn lottery is in progress. Good luck to all! :beer:


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

It's done.

Mine was REFUNDED.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Got mine!!! i had 5pts working in my favor!!! add that to a wyoming tag, a 2d buck tag and my muzzuloader tag!! :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Got a preference point, but also got a doe tag.......I'll take it, considering my luck with the rest of the lotteries this year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

None for me this year.2 preference points for both antelope and mule deer next year.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I drew a cow elk tag this year for a halfway decent area. FINALLY!


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I got a doe goat and a preference point...good enough!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

what unit you in fisky? maybe we can tag team since you gotta doe? lemme know


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

jwdinius1 said:


> what unit you in fisky? maybe we can tag team since you gotta doe? lemme know


4-A, Early season........Sounds like Aron and a couple more are going to buy bow tags and we are going to make a little trip out of the deal. Plan on staying in Bowman. Where you at?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like i'll have 4 preference points next year in 9C.

Got a doe though, so could be worse.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

11a, my pa drew a tag as well, so i guess me and the ole man will be out the opener near mott, i have an uncle down there, and my pa grew up in Hebron so we have a good amount of land to hunt! Good Luck!! :beer:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

WOOHOO!! Drew any pronghorn in 1A.   Now the fun begins.


----------

